# Just got prescribed Ativan



## Slaveofreality (Aug 24, 2010)

My doctor just prescribed me generic Ativan .5 MG twice a day as needed. What are some of your first hand experience's in Ativan's effectiveness in treating SA? 

I tried to get Klonopin but he didn't want to give it to me. He gave me a choice of either Xanax for Ativan.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was prescribed 1mg as needed and I became dependent on it and it's been a nightmare tapering off the pill. If I could go back in time I would have not taken the Ativan, it's a short acting pill and once you become dependent on it you are in constant withdrawal because it doesn't last long like Valium. 

How long you plan on taking these pills ? what are your symptoms ?

I had violent muscle spasms in my throat with the rapid heart rate and the shakes
I was given Valium to begin with and a new doctor switched me to Ativan...it was a huge mistake for me...

I would not take Ativan or any Benzo because getting off them is pure ****ing hell.


----------



## EndlessHope (Mar 2, 2011)

I like it, as I do the other benzo I have tried, klonopin. I've now been taking ativan for a few months and it provides relief to anxiety, but I have started to notice physical withdrawal I think. I don't think I'm psychologically addicted (not yet at least) I will say that I do take it somewhat liberally and am not going to worry about the dependency right now since my anxiety is so severe sometimes. For the record I take .5 as soon as I get some food in me in the morning and .75 at night.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Didnt work as well as xanax for me


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The reason you could not get prescribed Klonopin is because each and every doctor has a set of regular meds that they prescribe to their patients for the same disorder. Your doctor offered you either Xanax or Ativan because those are the meds he is familiar with and used to prescribing for your situation.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think the reason could be the drug reps for ativan got to his doctor before the klonopin people.

it's all much bigger than this...we are being controlled

don't take ativan free yourself from drug slavery before it's too late.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

social anxiety - what a crock of **** - no one needs dope like ativan for social anxiety.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

d829 said:


> social anxiety - what a crock of **** - no one needs dope like ativan for social anxiety.


How's your taper going?


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

saturday I will be 40% off of my current dose - they say it gets harder the lower you go, I hope not.

I have moments where i feel better than I have in years so much fog has lifted 
but my GABA receptors need to do their thing on their own, I think I will be ok.

good luck to everyone - these pills are so kind to us in the beginning then so cruel at the end.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

d829 said:


> saturday I will be 40% off of my current dose - they say it gets harder the lower you go, I hope not.
> 
> I have moments where i feel better than I have in years so much fog has lifted
> but my GABA receptors need to do their thing on their own, I think I will be ok.
> ...


im confused on the gaba aspec.t


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

dont take klonopin as its the worst benzo to withdraw from long term :afr
well i have not tried xanax but compared to the others, temazepam, lorazepam and diazepam which i managed to stop taking easier than the klonopin i would say stick with lorazepam.
i have been off benzos for a couple of months and have not taken klonopin since january but i would still love to get a benzo prescribed so even when you are off them for months even years, you would still find them a huge SA relief or sedative if you took them as a one off again and i would still try to get them


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Bacon said:


> Didnt work as well as xanax for me


 Same here, Valium works almost as well as Xanax for me, but Ativan never really helped that much. The instant release ones arent bad though, 2mg helped but I have only had them once.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Smarties said:


> Same here, Valium works almost as well as Xanax for me, but Ativan never really helped that much. The instant release ones arent bad though, 2mg helped but I have only had them once.


Yeah i just took .5 Xanax i feel very relaxed and at ease


----------



## Jennifer32NS (May 24, 2011)

*Ativan ? Lorazepam*

RE: Ativan or Lorazepam

Well if your doctor prescribed you Ativan .5mg as a PRN - which means when needed - really only try to take it when you need it. I have never taken .5mg - however I have friend who does and she says it works for her.I myself sometimes take 2mg because I guess you get immune to them after awhile thats why you really should only take then as needed.

For me personnally - ativan won't work for me if I'm not in the anxious worried heart racing moment etc... It will... again my personal opinion...will work for you if you can take one after some the physical symptoms and your feelings of anxiety begin to show - you will know. And they will work best unfortunately at those times. Take one when your having a great day - your probably won't even notice you took it. Might feel a little relaxed but with that dosage of .5mg I am uncertain - it appears to be a low dose - its common to see 1mg's prescribed.

I'm not a doctor - but I have *made the mistake* of allowing myself to take 1mg everynight before going to bed for 6 months - a physician gave me them and it worked for a week or two - relaxing feeling but after daily usage over a long period of time its important to know that you can end up depending on them -and I did feel the effects of not taking them anymore after those 6 months.

I hope you have no troubles with you medication - I don't think you will - I don't of anybody using it properly having many issues afterwards - but again its not like thats for everyone - bit I am sure you can do it ! 

I feel they are a great medication -


----------

